# Trick or Treat Caramel Corn



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2003)

Trick or Treat Caramel Corn (Treat!)

Ingredients:
16 cups plain popped popcorn
5 cups miniature pretzels
2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
1 cup butter
1/2 cup dark corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup salted peanuts
1 cup candy-coated milk chocolate pieces
1 cup candy corn 

Directions:
Heat oven to 200-degrees. Combine popcorn and pretzels in large roasting pan; set aside. 

Combine brown sugar, butter, corn syrup and salt in 2-quart saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until mixture comes to a full boil (18 to 20 minutes). Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until small amount of mixture dropped into ice water forms a soft ball or candy thermometer reaches 238-degrees (four tosix minutes). Remove from heat; stir in baking soda. 

Pour mixture over popcorn and pretzels; sprinkle peanuts over popcorn mixture. Stir until all popcorn is coated. 

Bake for 20 minutes; stir. Continue baking for 20 minutes. Stir in chocolate pieces and candy corn. Continue baking for five minutes. Immediately spread onto wax paper to cool. Store in tightly covered container. 

Yield:  26 (1-cup) servings 

Nutrition information per serving:
Calories: 310
Fat: 13g
Carbohydrate: 49g
Cholesterol: 20mg
Sodium: 370mg
Fiber: 1g
Protein: 3g 

***Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

